# Anybody need an xp1 filter?



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I'm seriously considering getting rid of my ten gallon tank. For some reason I had a massive co2 loss yesterday...like an entire 10lbs tank. No idea why it happened or why it decided to suddenly do it yesterday when everything was going just fine. Regardless of that, my 85gal is close to being ready for real planting and I would like to focus my attentions on that. I am willing to part with the Filstar XP1 filter to a SWOAPE member for $45 with the proceeds going to SWOAPE. Email me if interested and we'll work something out, though I'm not sure exactly how soon I'll be tearing the tank down...hopefully before the next meeting.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Sorry to hear about that, your tank looks great!


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

It's had a great run for only being set up as an experiment. I've put so much time into building this 85gal though that it would be a crime for me to divert my attention elsewhere.


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

You have a PM


----------

